# Chainstay protector recommendations?



## marcalans

Recently, my friend was riding his carbon fiber bike at high speed and his chain snapped, whipped around the chainstay, chewing it up pretty bad, and caused extensive damage to the carbon fiber. It got me thinking about ways to protect my chainstay from a similar freak occurrence. 

The problem is that I'm not sure conventional stick-on chainstay protectors designed for road bikes will mold well around the flattened X-stays of my Look 566 because of their unusual shape. Does anyone have experience with or recommendations for a good chainstay protector for the Look chainstays in particular or should I perhaps just use Lizard Skins as on my mountain bike and forget about aesthetics?


----------



## EWT

Helicopter tape. It is like extra thick clear packing tape. Seems to be very similar if not the same thing that came on the chainstay of my Roubaix. I used it on my other chainstay where I attached my Wahoo wireless speed and cadence sensor.


----------



## maximum7

The protector film that came on my 585 is still working good for me.
For other areas, I use the clear bra stuff the put on cars. 
I went down to the shop where there "install it" and they gave me free scraps. 
I also know it doesn't ruin the paint when taking it off.


----------



## Kenacycle

Get this.. Buy a sheet and cut a piece to any size you want. The film is very easy to work with and it just stretch and conforms to the shape of your bike. I used it to wrap my whole chainstay and part of the bottom bracket of my Colnago. It also comes off easily without residue. Excellent stuff!!

http://www.bestskinsever.com/diy-skins


----------



## toegnix

*Carbon Fiber Bicycle Chainstay Protector*

I needed the tape/decal/sticker style chainstay protector for two road bikes. I searched online and found the Lizard Skins leather carbon-look one but decided it was too thick. I found some decals, branded and generic, but they were all something like $8 plus another $5-7 in shipping. C'mon, $13-$15 (or more!) for stickers?!?

*I decided to import my own and sell them, too.* Apply a little heat (like from a hair dryer) to allow them to be applied and conform to curves.

I'm new here, so I can't post photos and links yet, but you can see here: IMADM Bicycle Chainstay Protectors - http://www.imadm.com/for_sale/items/chainstay-protect-carbon/chainstay-protect-carbon.html.


----------



## Bethelcat

Best solution is to get some 'plumbers wrap' which is a thicker plastic wrap for pipes that can be snapped over the stay and then taped in place

It looks to be the same stuff as is used for cable tidies

You can get it in different colours and a chain will not chew it up to damage the stay underneath

Readily available through eBay


----------

